# Upsetting new years eve...



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

kay and i were sitting in the indian restaurant last night,and had just finished our meal when my moblile rang.It was the farmer where i kept my horses,he told me that one of the ladys down the farm had just had to have her horse ptsit had broken loose and fallen into a ditch and suffered a very bad break to her front leg,the fire brigade was called,and the horse had to be pts immediatly,the poor woman was by herself when it happened,and i cant even begin to imagine how awful it must have been for her,she doted on her horse and it had been through several operations for a leg injury and was starting to be ridden againkay and i drove straight down there,she was in a terrible state,the horse was lying on the grass covered by rugs and she was crying and stroking her,i started crying then.Another totally disgusting thing is that when the first vet was called,they were told they would have to wait 45 minutes!!!! so they called out another who came immediatly,she was a lovely flea bitten grey tb mare,i feel so bad for the poor woman


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Poor thing not a nice thing to happen horses dont do well when they suffer a fracture to the legs. It must be so hard to have to get the vet to have it pts. Cant believe the first vet was going to make that horse suffer for 45 mins before he could get there. Poor thing.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww bless thats not nice to know the horse was suffering  i would complain about the 1st vet just as well they got another one straight away, *


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Very very Sad.

Thats an aweful thing to happen at any time of the year let alone New years eve - as it's now become a time she will never ever forget. My thoughts are with your friend. 

I never could understand as a child why a horse had to be pts 'just' because it had broken its leg - obviously I know now becasue they down break as we would expect but shatter into many pieces.
regards
DT
RIP grey mare


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh how very sad indeed..

poor woman to go through that..


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Aw that's awful


----------



## doobles (Sep 2, 2008)

just reading that brought a tear to my eye. That poor woman and horse


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh how awful.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

It was awful, the hores was so happy earlier in the day when we were mucking out.
I cant begin to imagine how the owner must be feeling..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That is such a sad start to her year. That poor horse. The lady, when she is feeling strong enough, should make a complaint against the first vet.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Its terrible i want to find out what vets they werethe worst thing was when she rang back to plead with them to come they had a go at her and got quite nasty!! i wouldnt want to be involved with a veternary practice you couldnt rely on in a emergencyand one that obviously has so little regard for the welfare of their clients animals!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> kay and i were sitting in the indian restaurant last night,and had just finished our meal when my moblile rang.It was the farmer where i kept my horses,he told me that one of the ladys down the farm had just had to have her horse ptsit had broken loose and fallen into a ditch and suffered a very bad break to her front leg,the fire brigade was called,and the horse had to be pts immediatly,the poor woman was by herself when it happened,and i cant even begin to imagine how awful it must have been for her,she doted on her horse and it had been through several operations for a leg injury and was starting to be ridden againkay and i drove straight down there,she was in a terrible state,the horse was lying on the grass covered by rugs and she was crying and stroking her,i started crying then.Another totally disgusting thing is that when the first vet was called,they were told they would have to wait 45 minutes!!!! so they called out another who came immediatly,she was a lovely flea bitten grey tb mare,i feel so bad for the poor woman


Aw, I am so sorry to hear of your friends loss. She must be devastated. RIP Little Horse xxxxxx


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh that is such a sad story, so awful!


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to the lady and horse


Adele Adrian and Terence


----------



## Shaydey'smum (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh how sad, the poor Horse and owner, I lost my best friend one year ago this saturday, all down to a nail going into the side of his frog. 
Reading this makes me think of him even more. 

My thoughts are with the owner at this sad time.


----------

